# Rear Quarter Panels - Convertible



## Weasels1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Currently going through a 68 convertible restoration and was wondering the following:

- can coupe rear quarter panels be easily modified for use on a convertible?

Guy has brand new rear panels in his garage that he will give to me but do not know if I will be able to eventually use on convertible.

I plan on grabbing them regardless.

Thank you!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Easily" modified? I don't think so. If the tops of your existing quarters (the areas around the convertible top) are good, solid, and not rusted, then you **may** be able to cut the rest of your existing quarters off leaving those top sections in place (after appropriately bracing them so that they can't move around), then cut those new quarters so that they match up, and then weld them onto place (sort of like making really big patch panels) but it's not going to be simple. I know that convertible quarters and hardtop quarters are different, I just don't know how far 'down' you have to go before they're the same shape.

Bear


----------

